# Three Mile Bridge



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

What is going on with the new pier at the 3 mile bridge? I see very little about activity there. Does anyone catch any decent number of fish there now? Is there a time when anything is expected to run in the bay?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*cold water*

tempt needs to come up to about 65-70 for 3 mile, mostly cat fish until the Spanish start in spring, same with surf fishing which is stating to pick up, warmer water and the migration starts:no: CHECK OUT THE SURF REPORT big fish in the area


----------



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information. I am not from the area and don't know a lot of places to fish. I did come often when the old bridge was there but don't get that way much now. Thanks again, maybe I can get to the area during the spring.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Chicken bone beach*

i will be surfing fishing Chicken Bone Beach by 8am monday , will not fish the bridge for a month for the Spanish, like i say check out the surf fishing report nice assortment of larger fish to fight


----------

